# Modifying a shipping container to make an underground shelter



## pengyou (Dec 23, 2013)

I have seen many YT videos about contractors selling modified containers to make underground shelters. Container, modifications and installation run at least $20. I am wondering if there is a structural engineer out there who has made a plan to reinforce or alter a container so that it can be buried underground with little to no other considerations - other than the foundation? I ask that because I live in China now and have options to get things done less expensively than in the U.S.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi pengyou, first time poster. I would like to suggest that you go through the threads to see all the conversations that have been had on here. You will find the information you might want and maybe some you didn't know you wanted in the threads. Prepared Society has been here a few years and many conversations have been had.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/shipping-containers-260/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/shipping-container-shelters-1161/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/wiring-my-shipping-container-53/


----------

